# 536 886500 Auger Won't Stop Spinning



## stevecote23 (Dec 28, 2015)

I have an older craftsman snow blower 536.886500. I recently replaced the belt and ever since the auger won't stop turning when the engine is on. I adjusted the cable and even disconnected it so there was no tension and the auger still turned. any suggestions would be great. In full disclosure I am a novice repair kind of guy. Thanks.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum Steve


What was the part number of the belt you installed for the auger ??

The belt should be loose when installed and only tighten up when you pull the handle to engage it. Usually the idler pulley that puts tension on the belt can be adjusted to give you more slack or take it out as the belt wears.

Do you have a manual for your machine with instructions on adjusting the belts ??


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Sounds like you've got the wrong belt. If the belt is the correct part number it's possible the pulley/pulleys have been changed. But, I believe you've simply installed the wrong belt.


----------



## stevecote23 (Dec 28, 2015)

I am not sure of the part number. I went to the local sears parts store and gave them the model number of the snow blower and they looked it up. I do not have a manual for it.

Do you recommend that I open it up again? I read somewhere else that a new belt might need to broken in a little and to let it run for a while?

Thank you


----------



## stevecote23 (Dec 28, 2015)

Belt possibly too small causing too much tension?


----------



## stevecote23 (Dec 28, 2015)

This video was most helpful. I had the belt threaded wrong going around the idler pulley and not under it. Problem solved and augers turning only when lever engaged.

Thanks again.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The belt guides could be too tight as well.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Steve. I found the owners manual here and was able to cross reference the Sears numbers to standard size belts.

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/model-part/536886500/0247/1507200/00042097/00003.html


Traction drive belt Sears number 90053790 ($22) is a 3/8"x37" or 3L370 ($5-$10)

Auger drive belt Sears number 90003526 ($42) is a 1/2"x30.5" or 4L310 ($5-$10)

I hope this helps.


----------



## stevecote23 (Dec 28, 2015)

Most helpful for future needs. I was able to solve this last problem.

Thank you.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

I thought you guys were running around in T-shirts up there Steve? ;>P


----------

